# Lapierre X-Flow Serie



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2011)

Lapierre X-Flow 712 carbon Modell 2012 Größe L


----------



## hayes12 (16. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Photos.
Gibt es schon Angaben bzgl. der Geometrie? Insbesonders Lenk- Sitzwinkel und Oberrohrlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2011)

Noch nicht. Die Tabelle wird zur Eurobike kommen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Haben Modellinfos und Preise von der Eurobike mitgebracht...

Geo vom X-Flow:
Lenkwinkel: 69°
Sitzwinkel: 72.5°
Kettenstrabe: 423mm
Größen: 41,46,51,56

  X-Flow 312     1999,-
   X-Flow 412     2699,-
   X-Flow 512     3199,-
   X-Flow 612     3899,-
   X-Flow 712     4899,-
   X-Flow 912     5999,-

   Zesty 214     1999,-
   Zesty 314     2499,-
   Zesty 514     3199,-
   Zesty 714     3999,-
   Zesty 914     4999,-

   Spicy 316     2299,-
   Spicy 516     3199-
   Spicy 916     5599,-

   Froggy 218     1999,-
   Froggy 318     2299,-
   Froggy 518     3499,-

   DH 720     3899,-
   DH Team  6499,-


----------



## Hambacher 77 (8. November 2011)

Moin

Hab mir mal die Ausstasttungsmerkmale des x-Flow 310 und des X-Control 310 von 2009 verglichen. Mein Fazit: Teuerung von 600 Euro.Das ist nicht normal. Wenn es wenigstens einen super Service von Lapierre gäbe. Aber die gibt es nicht.Bei Lapierre ist niemals jemand zu erreichen. Die Händler springen reihenweise bei den Franzosen ab. Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn man in Deutschland nur eine Vertreterin hat die kaum Deutsch spricht. Hab z.B.einen Dämpfer von Lapierre im April eingeschickt, der im August zurück kam. Hatte mir zwischenzeitlich einen anderen Fox Dämpfer bestellt.
Bei den Preisen kaufe ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Specialized Epic. Wenn mal was kaputt ist bekomme ich innerhalb von 48 Stunden Ersatz.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hab mir mal die Ausstasttungsmerkmale des x-Flow 310 und des X-Control 310 von 2009 verglichen. Mein Fazit: Teuerung von 600 Euro.Das ist nicht normal. Wenn es wenigstens einen super Service von Lapierre gäbe. Aber die gibt es nicht.Bei Lapierre ist niemals jemand zu erreichen. Die Händler springen reihenweise bei den Franzosen ab. Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn man in Deutschland nur eine Vertreterin hat die kaum Deutsch spricht. Hab z.B.einen Dämpfer von Lapierre im April eingeschickt, der im August zurück kam. Hatte mir zwischenzeitlich einen anderen Fox Dämpfer bestellt.
> Bei den Preisen kaufe ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Specialized Epic. Wenn mal was kaputt ist bekomme ich innerhalb von 48 Stunden Ersatz.


 
Kann mich als Händler nicht über die Kommunikation mit Lapierre beschweren. Ersatzteilsupport funktioniert auch gut,...wenn man sich darum kümmert.
Ein X-Flow ist kein X-Control und 2009 ist auch nicht 2012.
Der Sprit hat 1985 auch nur 80 Pfennig gekostet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Ausverkaufte bikes: X-Contro 310 in 41 cm und 46 cm, X-Flow 912 in 41 cm und 46 cm, Zesty 214, zesty 314, zesty 714 in 50cm, Zesty 914 in 46 cm, Spicy 516 in 46cm und 50 cm, Spicy 916 in 42 cm und 46 cm.
Ich möchte drauaf hinweisen, dass erst Anfang Januar ist. Offensichtlich sind die neuen LP Modelle deutlich besser angekommen, als gehofft / geplant. Für diese Modelle gibt es KEINEN weiteren Liefertermin! Wenn euer Händler also noch eins hat oder in der Vororder stehen hat, dann solltet ihr nicht warten. Da kommt nix mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Natürlich ist es jetzt Februar, aber ich bin noch nicht wach...


----------



## lukiluk (13. Juni 2012)

gibts erfahrungsberichte zum x-flow die jemand teilen möchte?

bins grad am parkplatz probegefahren und war sehr positiv überrascht (ja ich weiß, parkplatz ist parkplatz)


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Die einzige Erfahrung, die wir bisher haben ist, daß alle X-Flow Fahrer höchstens mal auf nen Kaffee reinschauen. Funktioniert alles und macht Spaß. Das ist nicht wirklich ein Testergebnis, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (14. Juni 2012)

Naja, schonmal nicht schlecht zu wissen, dass die Pendbox keine Probleme macht...

würdest du mit 190cm und 95 SL zu 51cm oder 56cm raten? 

vielleicht kannst einen kunden ja mal ausquetschen 

danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juni 2012)

DAS zu beurteilen ist nicht möglich, ohne daß ich deutlich mehr Informationen habe. Aber das wird hier zu lang. Ruf bitte in unserem Laden in Bielefeld an.


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Januar 2013)

so, nach ca 25Jahren Hardtail hab ich mir jetzt mal was anderes gegönnt.
2012er x flows gibts von Lapierre im Moment übrigens zu Super Konditionen.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## vitaminc (20. Januar 2013)

Nett, welche Rahmengröße? - Sattel steht relativ weit raus.


----------



## Peter Lang (20. Januar 2013)

ist ein L


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Februar 2013)

so inzwischen ein paar Teile getauscht.



gibts hier eigentlich noch mehr x flow Fahrer, oder seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2013)

All zu viele wird es nicht geben.

Interessante Reifenkombi. Bist du zufrieden mit X-King 2.2 Protection am Vorderrad?


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Februar 2013)

Der Original Michelin in 2.1 der vorne drauf war war ziemlich schmal und ich fand ihn zumindest im Schnee ziemlich rutschig. Den Conti hat ich eh noch rumliegen und ich komm mit ihm besser klar als mit dem Michelin.
Außerdem ist er als Protection mit Dichtmilch immer noch etwas leichter als der Michelin in UST Version.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2013)

Kommt halt immer darauf an was man so fährt. Für Schnee, Regen und Matsch ist auch der X-King nur bedingt geeignet. Für normale Waldautobahnen erscheint mit der X-King generell ein guter Allrounder zu sein. Fährst Du die Kombination auch bei Trails ?

Generell könnte man X-Flow/Zesty/Spicy fast zu einem Thread mergen, denn viele Besitzer die aktiv schreiben tummeln sich hier im Forum wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Februar 2013)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Trails ist halt immer Ansichtssache und vom eigenen Fahrkönnen abhängig.Bin schon der Meinung daß ich einigermaßen anspruchsvolle Sachen fahre, wobei nach oben natürlich immer noch reiclich Luft ist.
Wenn der Michelin hinten abgefahren ist, mach ich den X King mal nach hinten und vorne kommt was mit mehr Profil drauf.


----------



## moab_x410 (14. August 2013)

Hy,

wird die X-Flow Reihe schon wieder eingestampft ?
Im neuen Katalog und auf der Homepage ist nichts mehr zu finden.
Eigentlich schade. Etwas mehr kontinuität in der Modelpolitik von Lapierre hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.




Rainer


----------



## Peter Lang (15. August 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll das 29er Zesty das x-flow ersetzen.
Muss jetzt dieser Thread zu den Youngtimern verschoben werden?


----------



## ernie007_de (11. September 2013)

Hallo Peter,

so habe gestern mein x flow 412 vom Händler geholt, gestern noch kurze Probefahrt aber nur auf der Straße gemacht fährt sich super, Bremsentausch auf xt icetech und 203/180 Scheiben ein Traum.

Kurze Frage zur Dämfereinstellung, hast du deinen Dämpfer mit dieser SAC Anzeige am Rahmen eingestellt oder mit dem o ring mit der 25% Regel ? Habe den Dämpfer auf 12 bar gepumpt, komme aber auf der SAC Anzeige vom Rahmen nicht in die Mitte, steht eher Richtung der 1 . Naja muss mal ins Gelände um zu Testen, heute leider nur Dauerregen .

Gruß ernie


----------



## Peter Lang (12. September 2013)

Hallo Ernie,
ich hab den Dämpfer mit der Anzeige am Rahmen eingestellt. Das geht allerdings am einfachsten wenn man zu zweit ist.
Am Wochenende bin ich bei einem Marathon mitgefahren, bin vom x flow nach wie vor begeistert.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ernie007_de (12. September 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort, werde es morgen mal ausgiebig testen auf meinem Haustrail.

Was hast du für eine vario sattelstütze ?? 

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Peter Lang (12. September 2013)

Eine Gravity Dropper, die hatte ich noch von meinem Hardtail und hab sie jetzt mit einer Distanzhülse im Lapierre.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (18. September 2013)

Hallo Ernie,
wie wars auf dem Haustrail, oder ist bei dir auch so Kackwetter wie hier? Obwohl wenn du dann trotzdem fährst kannst du danach gleich das Reinigen der Pendbox testen.

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## ernie007_de (18. September 2013)

Danke für die Nachfrage Peter bin am Sonntag gefahren, aber nicht den Haustrail sondern nur mal 25 km durch den Wald bei dem kackwetter.
Hatte aber Glück es hat nicht geregnet.
Das bike geht ab wie die Lutzi. Finde es hat einen Super Vortrieb.
Mit Wasserschlauch wieder gereinigt Pendbox nicht so dreckig !!!!

Gruß Ernie


----------



## r4dfahrer (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo X-Flow Fahrer!

Habe im Bereich Tretlager/ Pendbox ein Knacken und Knarzen, das vor allem bei hohen Belastungen auf das Pedal auftritt, z.B. im Wiegetritt.
Das Pedal selbst ist bombenfest angezogen.
Hatte das schonmal jemand? Sind evtl. die Schrauben an der Pendbox nicht fest genug angezogen?

Der Händler konnte es bisher leider nicht beseitigen, und bevor ich das Rad nochmal vorbeibringe, wollte ich es selbst probieren.

Merci und gute Fahrt!


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte auch mal ein Knarzen aus dem Tretlagerbereich, aber nachdem  alles gereinigt und die Lager geschmiert waren hat sich das wieder gelegt.
Wenn es nur daran liegt das die Schrauben nicht richtig angezogen sind, sollte dein Händler das doch hinbekommen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ernie007_de (4. Januar 2014)

: ( gerade den Fat Albert 2.4 hinten aufgezogen, leider passt der nicht ist zu breit. Es schleift beim kurvenfahren am Rahmen. Dann muss es halt der 2.25 tun.

Was fahrt ihr so bei diesem Sauwetter für einen Reifen ?

Gruß ernie


----------



## Peter Lang (4. Januar 2014)

fahre hinten einen xking 2,4 und vorne rubber queen 2,2

Gruß Peter


----------



## ernie007_de (5. Januar 2014)

Ist der x King schmäler ??


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Januar 2014)

Der XKing fällt für 2,4" relativ schmall aus, die Rubberqueen für 2,2" relativ breit. Die Reifen sind fast gleich breit, da sieht man kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## ernie007_de (5. Januar 2014)

Ok dann fahr ich den Fat Albert mal und wenn der runter ist probier ich auch mal den x King bist du zufrieden damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (5. Januar 2014)

Wenns richtig schlammig ist könnte der Grip besser sein. Aber alles in allem für mich ein super Allrounder. Die Rubberqueen vorn fährt sich echt genial.Bei den Contis musst du aber die Varianten mit dem black Chilli nehmen, lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## R4b3 (2. Februar 2014)

Servus,

such diesen Unterrohrschutz aus Gummi.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925401

Weiss jemand ob es den als Ersatzteil gibt.
Meine Suche blieb bis jetzt erfolglos.

Danke


----------



## Peter Lang (13. September 2014)

Hallo,
Lapierre hat ja inzwischen sowohl die X-Flow Reihe als auch die Pendbox beerdigt. Ich bin von beidem nach wie vor begeistert. Bin mit dem X-Flow jetzt gut 6000km hier im Saarland gefahren und in den letzten Tagen um die 500km und ca. 11500hm in den Alpen. Das Bike ist sowohl bergauf als auch bergab top.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter Lang (24. April 2015)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Erst	 



dann auf Garantie


----------



## ernie007_de (25. April 2015)

Hi Peter, sieht gut aus genau wie meins .

Heute wird nach 2500 km endlich große Wartung gemacht . Danach grillen.

Mal sehen ob ich das knacken wegbekomme. Wenn ich berauf fahre und härter trete knackt es irgendwo unter mir. Du weißt nich zufällig was das sein kann ? 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## ernie007_de (25. April 2015)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
> Erst
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (25. April 2015)

Knacken kann ja immer tausend Ursachen haben, schwierig da eine Prognose abzugeben. Das letzte Knacken an meinem X Flow hat wenigstens zu einem genialen kostenlosen Rahmenupgrade geführt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ernie007_de (25. April 2015)

Wie alt war dein Bike ? Mit dem Riss ist schon krass !! Hoffe das passiert nicht auch bei meinem Rad.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Peter Lang (25. April 2015)

Hatte mir das Bike im Januar 2013 gekauft, war ein Modell von 2012 zum super Preis.. Seitdem bin ich etwa 8000km damit gefahren. Bei der letzten Tour dann plötzlich dauernd so ein nerviges Knacken. Ich bekam dann von Lapierre ruck zuck einen neuen Rahmen und da es meinen nicht mehr gab, einen 912 Carbonrahmen aus 2013


----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander,
bin ebenfalls seit Februar überglückliche Fahrerin eines x-flows 312 von 2013. Für mich das tollste Bike der Welt. 
Das mit dem Knacken u.a. im Wiegetritt werde ich auch mal abchecken lassen. 
Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Freude mit Euren Bikes und Ride on! 
Silke


----------



## ernie007_de (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Silke,

Mein knacken kommt vom Tretlager, wird nächste Woche getauscht.

Danach hoffe ich auf ein ruhiges fahren. Aber sonst finde ich es auch, top bike.

Werde in der ersten Juli Woche ins Allgäu fahren, mal sehen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Peter Lang (9. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Fahrwerksupdate am Oldtimer.


----------



## ernie007_de (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi Peter, 

Ist doch kein Oldtimer .

Fahre meins auch noch und werde es auch noch lange fahren.


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Februar 2018)

Nachdem die Pendbox an meinem X Flow inzwischen so aussieht , die Garantie seit 4 Wochen abgelaufen und das kaputte Teil nicht mehr lieferbar ist muss ich mich wohl aus dem Kreis der Lapierre Besitzer verabschieden.


----------



## R4b3 (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

weiß zufällig jemand was für eine Steckachse hinten beim X-Flow verbaut ist?

Danke


----------

